# 2008 LOOK Line...



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

If you want to get a sneak peek at the 2008 LOOK lineup check out:

https://www.cyclesuperstore.ie


----------



## rcarbs (Feb 10, 2004)

*New EN safety requriements*

I noticed that the 2008 line indicates that they meet the new EN14781 safety requirements. What did Look do different in 2008 from 2007?


----------



## John H. (May 17, 2007)

They would not necessarily have had to do anything differently. The original design may well have met the new standard.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the link! 
I do notice quite a bit of geometry changes accross the board for the new 586 and 585 optimum models. 
For example my 585 ultra in a medium has a 54.5 TT, 73 HTA, 73.75 STA and a 148 HT.
The 586 is listed as having a 54.0 TT, 73 HTA, 74 STA and a 149 HT.
The Optimum really changes it with a 53.2 TT, 72.5 HTA, 73.75 STA and a 164 HT.


----------

